# Finally got first pipe and had first bowl...........



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

And it couldn't have gone any worse I don't think.

I knew there would be a learning curve but I didn't think it would be this hard.



Ok, so I put my PA in the bowl loosely and tamped it down ever so slightly, then put more one and tamped it down a bit harder. Draw still seemed loose so I went ahead and tried to light it up.

First, I was taking small puffs with the match over the tobacco lighting all around the bowl. Let it sit a bit and smoothed out the ash on top and struck the second match. I puffed on the pipe ever so slightly as I moved the match around the bowl. I think I used about 4 matches. I just couldn't keep the damn thing lit from the get go.

After my mouth tasted like a nasty ashtray, I dumped the bowl to start over. Loaded the bowl the same and this time I puffed on the pipe harder to get the tobacco burning better. Not only did I get a lot of ashtray flavor but the bowl still wouldn't stay lit.



Dumped it all out to fill bowl #3.

This time I just loaded the bowl loosely and did not tamp it at all. Tried to puff on it slow working the match and the tobacco did not want to take off. Struck match #2 and puffed on the pipe harder making the tobacco glow all across the bowl.

It stayed lit for about a minute if I kept puffing on it every 10 seconds or so but it to finally went out.



SO...................................

My I have a really bad flavor in my mouth and I'm frustrated.

I'm thinking my tobacco might be to wet?

I left some out on a magazine and will revisit it in a few hours to see if I have any better luck.

Maybe this whole pipe thing isn't for me.:mad2:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it possible that I did not pack this pipe tight enough? 

Been watching some youtube videos and these guys are packing/tamping their tobacco a lot harder/tighter then I was.

This would maybe explain why I was getting ashtray flavor?

My draw was very loose.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Pour the tobacco into yer pipe and tap the side of the bowl to make it settle a little. Add more loosly and tap the side of the bowl again.

It should be real loose in there. Now, grab a big pinch of tobacco and force it in the top. Test it by drawing through it. Little resistance? Excellent! Yer ready to light it. Lots of resistance? Empty the bowl and try agin a little looser.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Pour the tobacco into yer pipe and tap the side of the bowl to make it settle a little. Add more loosly and tap the side of the bowl again.
> 
> It should be real loose in there. Now, grab a big pinch of tobacco and force it in the top. Test it by drawing through it. Little resistance? Excellent! Yer ready to light it. Lots of resistance? Empty the bowl and try agin a little looser.


Guessing it was packed to loose..................no resistance.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Big puffs to get it going... once it's burning well take tiny little sips and retrohale. You should have no ashtray taste, and there should be a mild cocoa and pemican flavor.

PA is pretty good for cheap pipe tobacco.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Josh, I've always just packed it it and tamped it down...with a finger back in the early days. Not real tight, just right tight. Don't get frustrated...it'll come in time and you're not burning the big bucks while you experiment. Trial and error. Don't puff too fast or hard...you'll get the burn from that. Just keep at it. There is no time limit on this curve and it may take more than a bowl or two. Hang in there and you'll find what works for you. There ain't just one way to smoke a pipe!

edit: PA is good for any price tobacco Mark! heh heh :spank::spank::spank::spank:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That sounds like my first 49 attempts at smoking a pipe, the next 51 got a little better. After 73 more I was a certified novice, and 114 times after that I could keep it lit for more than 13 seconds.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've only smoked one bowl so I can't really offer any advice, just encouragement. Keep at it bro! We're two pipe noobs learning the ropes at the same time...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> That sounds like my first 49 attempts at smoking a pipe, the next 51 got a little better. After 73 more I was a certified novice, and 114 times after that I could keep it lit for more than 13 seconds.


_There_ ya go...don't rush it. Kids these days...instant this, instant that. :boink:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, i'm gonna try it some more. I don't usually give up on anything unless I know it's a lost cause.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Atta boy Josh!


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

My first few went the same, and I was using a cob and PA.

2 things changed for me to have a better experience than when I started, which was similar to yours.

First, I was packing too loose. I was so gunshy about over packing that I was putting enough in there, and it just wouldn't stay lit.
Second, I smoked different tobacco. Not saying that PA is horrible (I'm in no spot to decide such things yet) but it did seem more harsh.

Oh and drying out definitely helped as well.

Good luck!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> That sounds like my first 49 attempts at smoking a pipe, the next 51 got a little better. After 73 more I was a certified novice, and 114 times after that I could keep it lit for more than 13 seconds.


And that was just with PA. You had to do that count all over with Flake like I did I'll bet.

.....as I sit here with PA in an Ismet Beckler Meer.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Fraze said:


> My first few went the same, and I was using a cob and PA.
> 
> 2 things changed for me to have a better experience than when I started, which was similar to yours.
> 
> ...


Fraze, thanks, this makes me feel better.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

huskers said:


> Fraze, thanks, this makes me feel better.


I honestly was going to give it up after 2 tries.

Since I'm a cigar guy, I was thinking "forget this, I'll just smoke a cigar and not worry about it", but I say that now while I have 2 bowls drying out in my basement so I can smoke tonight.

It does get easier, it just takes practice. I'm still having issues, namely getting it to burn all the way through the bowl without getting too hot, but I'm assuming I'll figure that out too.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Lots of practice and LOTS of patience. I used to be ok with the pack, but found I'd be gurgling in no time. Now I can typically keep a bowl lit with maybe only one or two relights without too much of a problem as long as I slow down and pay attention to how I'm packing. PA smokes great in just about everything, but best of all in my meerschaums. Flakes are still hit or miss. I had a few flakes of Luxury Bullseye this morning that just wanna play right.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

So i think somehow i ruined my pipe. Finally got the tobacco to burn a bit better but that ashtray smell and flavor seem to be impregnated in my pipe. all i can taste is ashtray now.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Kevin Keith said:


> PA is good for any price tobacco Mark! heh heh :spank::spank::spank::spank:


Ok. After a good (and well deserved) beating, I will admit that you are entirely correct.

In the old days PA was my favorite. Today I have other favorites, but PA is definately good tobacco.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Fraze said:


> Not saying that PA is horrible (I'm in no spot to decide such things yet) but it did seem more harsh.


I'm guessing that if it seems harsh to you that you are smoking it too fast. PA is a burley. Burley is known for it's nicotine content, a sortta nutty flavor, and a bad "tongue bite" if ya smoke it too fast/hot.

Slow down, and take tiny sips. If ya retrohale it (like with a cigar) and take tiny sips, it is smooth, sweet, and has a hint of a cocoa flavor.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Have you swabbed with a pipe cleaner, and have you chucked the filter yet?


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I'm guessing that if it seems harsh to you that you are smoking it too fast. PA is a burley. Burley is known for it's nicotine content, a sortta nutty flavor, and a bad "tongue bite" if ya smoke it too fast/hot.
> 
> Slow down, and take tiny sips. If ya retrohale it (like with a cigar) and take tiny sips, it is smooth, sweet, and has a hint of a cocoa flavor.


I think that was most certainly the issue.

Now that I know how to pack better, I won't feel like I need to smoke so fast/hot to keep it lit.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

huskers said:


> So i think somehow i ruined my pipe. Finally got the tobacco to burn a bit better but that ashtray smell and flavor seem to be impregnated in my pipe. all i can taste is ashtray now.


I'm sure yer pipe is ok.

Run a pipe cleaner through it, and brush out the bowl too with the cleaner.

Yer probably smoking too fast. If the bowl gets hot, yer smoking too fast. It should never get more than warm. Also, take tiny sips once you have it burning good.

A cigar will almost club yer senses. So much smoke, and smell and flavor. Pipe tobacco has a wider variety of scent and taste... but with the exception of Latakia, it isn't as strong flavored.

Puff it good to get it going, then just enough to barely keep it going. Tiny sips. You will smell and taste SO much more and not have any harshness or tongue bite.

Be patient, experiment, and it will all come to you. A pipe is different, but every bit as good as cigars, and it costs a fraction of what good cigars do. Taking up the pipe also gives yer cigars a chance to sit and age!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I did not get any "cleaner" for my pipe other than the pipe cleaners.

I was told to get some pipe cleaners, Regular PA and a Cob pipe.......................didn't realize I needed other cleaners.

Would this be the cleaner you are refering to?

Blitz Clean System - 50ml

I am confused. I was told to puff hard when lighting it to get it going. If I do that, it gets harsh on me and burns my tongue.

Maybe I just need to use the liquid pipe cleaner and clean it out?

Wish I knew I needed that liquid stuff before my pipe got here.

Oh well...............guess it can sit for a while.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

You don't need a liquid cleaner for the inside of a cob, just the fuzzy pipe cleaners. You can wipe out the bowl with a paper towel, but don't get it wet inside...that would not be a good thing. Don't over think it and listen to your own good sense. It's not rocket science and you'll get there.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Practice makes perfect - I had a hard time when I started as well. I really think that even though you get so much sound advice, it really comes down to the pipe, the tobacco, and _you_. Keep at it and it will come.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

No you haven't ruined the pipe. The first few bowls in a corncob taste burnt and ashtray-ish because the bowls is being charred for the first time. That flavor will go after 5 or 6 bowls and you'll be left with a nutty, toasty aroma from your pipe (if you clean it after every smoke). And yo don't need any cleaning supplies other than pipe cleaners just now... Pipe cleaners are good for the time being...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Huskers, is the Mizzou the only pipe you bought? Just wondering. It is the smallest bowl of the MM line. Maybe go to CVS, Walgreens or Rite Aid (they carry cobs) and pick up a Legend or a Washington, which are a step up in size. It'll set you back around $5 and you may be happier with a little larger bowl.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Geez! This sounds hard. I wanna try it but it seems like such a process.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess it's as hard as one makes it Milton! Like I say, it ain't rocket science...:ask:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm sure you're right Kevin. I'm gonna give it the old college try. Just need to figure out where to start :ask:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Josh -

Relax. 

You're doing fine.

We've *all* been there.

Yep, there's a learning curve. But you'll get there just like the rest of us.

Your first attempt sounded like the pack was actually a bit loose. Your second attempt sounded like you were smoking too fast. Or, possibly, as Jogi said - the pipe is just breaking in. No liquid stuff, the dry pipe cleaners are what they were talking about.

Keep at it. Experiment with your packing technique and cadence. That's why we recommend Prince Albert in a cob - it's the easiest thing out there to smoke and learn technique, and it's dirt cheap.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

huskers said:


> I am confused. I was told to puff hard when lighting it to get it going. If I do that, it gets harsh on me and burns my tongue.


I wouldn't say _hard_...but harder than a normal puff, yes. You're right - huff on anything too hard and it will bite your tongue and taste bad.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, I will keep puffing away. Is there anyway to get that ashtray taste out of my pipe though?

That is what's so off putting to me right now.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

My tongue is kind of numb today and I feel like I smoked a cigar way to fast.

ON A POSITIVE SIDE NOTE........................

Wife came into the man cave and watched me smoke for a bit. I asker her about the smell and she said she didn't mind it. Usually any smoke makes her leave.

It did smell pretty good. That's one thing I really enjoy about pipes, the aroma smells great.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok.

I think I got the hang of the packing. It's not so much packing it down as it is pinching it in a ball and jambing it in the bowl. Figured that part out.

I was able to keep it lit fairly well. I still think my PA is to wet so I'm gonna leave the whole pouch out over night to dry.

What got me is the ash.....................what do I do with it? 

I thought I was to tamp it down???? 

It seems packed to hard to really tamp down.

Thats what gets me though, I found that with my cob, I have to pack it fairly hard to get the resistance correct otherwise it's just to loose.

I think I actually broke the pipe in, not getting that ashtray flavor so much anymore.

Couple thoughts that might make my smoking better but I could be wrong.

#1. Tobacco needs to be more dry.
#2. I think my cob is a POS and It actually makes smoking harder then it needs to be.
#3. I mentioned that the ashtray flavor was almost gone. I got some decent flavor for the PA when I first lit but after that, It really mellowed out and had little to no flavor. I don't think I like the PA as I am used to BOLD cigar flavors. I want to try something that I don't have to concentrate on to pick up flavors. I want something bold and in your face.

Tempted to ditch the cob and PA but not totally sure if I want to invest in a better pipe yet. Maybe I will try some different tobaccos in my cob first. 


Just some thoughts.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

> What got me is the ash.....................what do I do with it?
> 
> I thought I was to tamp it down????
> 
> It seems packed to hard to really tamp down.


The normal advice here is to tamp with just the weight of your tamper - if you are packing the tobacco down no es bueno. All you want to do is keep the cherry moving down through the tobacco.



> Thats what gets me though, I found that with my cob, I have to pack it fairly hard to get the resistance correct otherwise it's just to loose.


I think that this is a matter of practice more than anything - at least it was for me. I also notice that different pipes seem to like different levels of resistance. I pack my cob a bit more than my saucer, my Stanwell billiard about the same. My elephant's foot I just cram full of tobacco and hold on!



> I think I actually broke the pipe in, not getting that ashtray flavor so much anymore.


That has to be MUCH better!


> #1. Tobacco needs to be more dry.


Could be - took me quite a while to figure this out. To make things even better, some tobaccos like to be smoked drier than others.



> #2. I think my cob is a POS and It actually makes smoking harder then it needs to be.


Probably not. I would suspect technique, dryness of tobacco, and more break-in first. My first pipe is a MM Diplomat, which I love. That said, it took a while to get smoking the pipe down pat. It was actually easier to smoke my Diplomat than my first briar - at least until I got used to it.



> #3. I mentioned that the ashtray flavor was almost gone. I got some decent flavor for the PA when I first lit but after that, It really mellowed out and had little to no flavor. I don't think I like the PA as I am used to BOLD cigar flavors. I want to try something that I don't have to concentrate on to pick up flavors. I want something bold and in your face.


Pipe tobacco is more subtle than cigars. That said, English and VaPers are considerably more in your face than a straight burley.



> Tempted to ditch the cob and PA but not totally sure if I want to invest in a better pipe yet. Maybe I will try some different tobaccos in my cob first.


I would keep the cob and try different tobaccos. Noob tobacco trade for pipes is awesome! As for the cob, even if you do decide to pick up a briar or a meer, I would recommend you return to the cob after a time smoking the new pipe. You might just be surprised.

Just some thoughts.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds good, Josh! No, I'm serious! It takes a while to learn this fine art. I read somewhere that gentlemen in England in the Victorian era actually went to etiquette classes to learn how to smoke! And all you've got to go on are us knuckleheads 

Getting the pack right takes a lot of practice. You're right - cobs have a wide open draw, and (IMO) require a slightly tighter pack than a briar. There should be a slight resistance. More resistance than drawing on the empty pipe. But less resistance than a cigar or cigarette.

It took me a while to wrap my brain around tamping, too. Everyone says just use the weight of the tamper, but that doesn't seem to do anything LOL. Think about what you're doing - fire wants to burn upwards, but you want it to burn downwards in your pipe. The point of tamping is to keep the coal (or "cherry," if you will) moving downwards towards the unburned tobacco further down. "Just the weight of the tamper" is the rule of thumb....but you might need to push a little harder than that. If you find the draw getting too tight, though, you're tamping too hard.

With bigger pipes especially, I find it helpful to dump some ash out sometimes while I'm smoking. In your tiny cob, this is probably not necessary. Just keep tamping it downwards.

It's hard to make recommendations for other tobaccos to try. We don't know what you like, and you're so new that _you_ don't even know what you like. Firstly, I would recommend trying the newbie sampler trade. It's a sticky thread in the General Pipe Forum. Link - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html

Since you said you smoke cigars, you might enjoy some of the bigger bolder pipe tobaccos out there. I wouldn't recommend these to a virgin tobacco newbie, but if you like big bold full bodied cigars, they might be right up your ally:

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd - a Latakia blend (smokey campfire flavor) with maduro cigar leaf blended in

Dunhill Royal Yacht - hints of sweet dried fruit

GL Pease Jackknife Ready Rubbed - note that this also comes as a plug, which I wouldn't recommend for a pipe newbie. Get the ready rubbed. Rich straight tobacco flavor.

Good luck! Keep at it, you'll get there!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Sounds good, Josh! No, I'm serious! It takes a while to learn this fine art. I read somewhere that gentlemen in England in the Victorian era actually went to etiquette classes to learn how to smoke! And all you've got to go on are us knuckleheads
> 
> Getting the pack right takes a lot of practice. You're right - cobs have a wide open draw, and (IMO) require a slightly tighter pack than a briar. There should be a slight resistance. More resistance than drawing on the empty pipe. But less resistance than a cigar or cigarette.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will look into the tobaccos you recommended for me!

I think I might be packing the pipe a bit to hard because my ash doesn't seem to want to "tamp" down. It's kind of like a little lump of ash inside. It doesn't just fall apart and collapse like what I have read.

Also, as much as I want to try the newb sampler trade, I'm a bit hesitant.

I think I am catching on but not to sure if I like it yet I guess. I might try a different tobacco and see what I get flavor wise. I just don't want to end up with a bunch of tobacco only to find out that I don't really care to smoke a pipe.

Thanks Cliff, you've been helpfull.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey there Josh.

PA isn't for everyone. If ya wanna try some other tobaccos, do so! I will even give some suggestions in a minute. Jar up yer PA and come back and revisit it once yer pipe is broken in and yer technique develops a bit more.

Stick with yer cob. If it burns out, or ya decide pipes aren't for you, yer not out what a decent briar would cost.

I understand yer need for a bolder and stronger tobacco. 

Here are some suggestions: Virginias. Virginia tobaccos have a rich tobacco flavor with a sweet finish. They tend to be high in nicotene and can give tongue-burn if smoked really fast. Examples of VA tobaccos are Hamborger Veermaster, Full Virginia Flake, and anything else with Virginia in it's name.

VApers. Vapers are a blend of Virginia (VA) and Perique (per). The Perique adds a bit of interesting zest to the flavor and "deepens" the taste of the VA... kinda like adding a sub-woofer to yer sound system. Perique also adds a bit of pepper. Like how a nice peppery cigar tastes on retrohale. Vapers run the gamut from mild to wild. On the mild side would be Escudo. Very good buy not in yer face. A bit more bold true vaper would be Bayou Morning. Then ya have hybred VApers... like Sunday Picnic (I really LOVE this one) it's a VAper/Turk. It has a bit of Turkish tobacco added that adds a bit of citrusy zip and a hint of "twang" on the retrohale... not the same as a CC, but still awsome! Also, Haunted Bookshop. It's a VAper/Burley. The burley adds some body and almost "nuttyness", but I go back and forth on this one. Sometimes I love it, sometimes I have a few puffs and knock it out in the ashtray.

Latakia. It's distinctive, and in English and Balkan blends. Smokey, campfirey, and smells to me like burnt cedar. I like it... it's probably 3rd for me right after a good VA, or VAper. My favorite Lats would be the Frog Morton series.

Lastly, there are cigar tobacco blends. Billy Budd, Dominican Glory Maduro, Stogie, and Habana Daydream would all be examples.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm with Mark...try a Virginia or a Latakia blend. PA may not be your thang. Try some Sir Walter Raleigh...it's probably the next favored after PA.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

huskers said:


> #3. I mentioned that the ashtray flavor was almost gone. I got some decent flavor for the PA when I first lit but after that, It really mellowed out and had little to no flavor. I don't think I like the PA as I am used to BOLD cigar flavors. I want to try something that I don't have to concentrate on to pick up flavors. I want something bold and in your face.


Part of the problem is that you are expecting the pipe to taste like a cigar, and that's just not going to happen. Pipe flavors are much more subtle, even the most in your face pipe blends are not the same as smoking a cigar. That doesn't mean that you won't enjoy a pipe, you just have to have not expect the same results from a pipe. If you are a coffee drinker, and drink and one day drink a cup of tea, it's not going to be the same thing. Even if you brew a really strong cup of tea, it doesn't taste like coffee.

You also need to give your pallet time to adjust to the new flavors. For most people after a couple of weeks they get a handle on what's actually going on but it does take time. The other issue is that Prince Albert is a pretty unexciting blend IMO, it's the equivalent of Budweiser, that doesn't mean that it's bad, but if you're expecting fireworks to go off in your mouth you're playing with a sparkler.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> Part of the problem is that you are expecting the pipe to taste like a cigar, and that's just not going to happen. Pipe flavors are much more subtle, even the most in your face pipe blends are not the same as smoking a cigar. That doesn't mean that you won't enjoy a pipe, you just have to have not expect the same results from a pipe. If you are a coffee drinker, and drink and one day drink a cup of tea, it's not going to be the same thing. Even if you brew a really strong cup of tea, it doesn't taste like coffee.
> 
> You also need to give your pallet time to adjust to the new flavors. For most people after a couple of weeks they get a handle on what's actually going on but it does take time. * The other issue is that Prince Albert is a pretty unexciting blend IMO, it's the equivalent of Budweiser, that doesn't mean that it's bad, but if you're expecting fireworks to go off in your mouth you're playing with a sparkler*.


This is good to hear. I am glad it just isn't me............

I kind of was expecting a cigar taste but it dosent have to be. It just has to have better flavor then the PA.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, long story short, went and got a new cob pipe.

AND

I think PA taste like complete crap. I think that is my problem, me not liking PA in the least.

I could have burned through the whole bowl without relighting if I so desired but I didn't like it so I stopped.

Gonna try me some new tobaccos and go grom there.


Quick question.

Do you dump your ash while smoking?

Seems like the thing to do?

Also, just the center of the tobacco was burning (white) the edges were staying black....................that normal or is it not burning fully?

I lit the whole thing up at start like I was suppost to.


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

huskers said:


> This is good to hear. I am glad it just isn't me............
> 
> I kind of was expecting a cigar taste but it dosent have to be. It just has to have better flavor then the PA.


That was a good tip. I'm glad Commander Quan posted it. I started off with three tobaccos. One is great, one is okay and the third is blah. Learning to smoke is a dual edge blade. We have to learn the how techincal side of the pipe AND figure out what types of tobacco we prefer at the same d... time. Tricky!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey huskers I understand the frustration here's a couple of things for you. First there's a reason many vets still smoke Cobs the really do smoke great just bought a couple more myself. That said here is how I learned to pack a pipe and I learned two ways of thinking about it so which ever works for you maybe it will help. Gravity feed bowl with Baccy till bowl is full tapping sides to make sure it's full then press it down till you have now taking up half the bowl fill again this time above top press down till it takes up three quarters of bowl now fill yet again stacking it above the bowl and put more Baccy than you think you need this time and press down just below the rim to do it this way it should require you to pack a little harder each time. First like baby bear then mama bear then like a papa bear and that is literally how I think about it everytime. Next part is easier to experiment with lighte off, when to dump you ash. I tamp every few minutes and I always draw when I do. Turn of the lights after bowl is lit if you can see full ember great partial great I find as long as you can see it its good! If you cannot see ember at all but are still smoking time to dump some ash. Tamp slightly and gently tap some ash out you do not want to dump your ember out! Putting your thumb over half the bowl and sipping will help you getting smoking a bit better if you feel it's going out. If it does no biggy just tamp lightly dump excess ash and try try again. My puffing cadence and there are many different ones is long smooth sip 8 to 10 seconds and two shorter sips a tinch harder than the long. That is just me and how I do it and it works. There are many ways to skin this cat please stay with it! Now pm me your address and I will send you several samples no trade required, and I will send you some bolder blends to try. I am in France so they will take a bit of time to get there. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I meant wait 8 to 10 seconds between long and short puffs my grammar sucks.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Hey huskers I understand the frustration here's a couple of things for you. First there's a reason many vets still smoke Cobs the really do smoke great just bought a couple more myself. That said here is how I learned to pack a pipe and I learned two ways of thinking about it so which ever works for you maybe it will help. Gravity feed bowl with Baccy till bowl is full tapping sides to make sure it's full then press it down till you have now taking up half the bowl fill again this time above top press down till it takes up three quarters of bowl now fill yet again stacking it above the bowl and put more Baccy than you think you need this time and press down just below the rim to do it this way it should require you to pack a little harder each time. First like baby bear then mama bear then like a papa bear and that is literally how I think about it everytime. Next part is easier to experiment with lighte off, when to dump you ash. I tamp every few minutes and I always draw when I do. Turn of the lights after bowl is lit if you can see full ember great partial great I find as long as you can see it its good! If you cannot see ember at all but are still smoking time to dump some ash. Tamp slightly and gently tap some ash out you do not want to dump your ember out! Putting your thumb over half the bowl and sipping will help you getting smoking a bit better if you feel it's going out. If it does no biggy just tamp lightly dump excess ash and try try again. My puffing cadence and there are many different ones is long smooth sip 8 to 10 seconds and two shorter sips a tinch harder than the long. That is just me and how I do it and it works. There are many ways to skin this cat please stay with it! Now pm me your address and I will send you several samples no trade required, and I will send you some bolder blends to try. I am in France so they will take a bit of time to get there. Hope this helps!


Thanks for the great tips Dave. I have been practicing the fill technique and I think I got it down pretty good. Yesterday, I was able to fill the bowl, light it and keep it going without relighting. I even dumped the ash and was able to keep it going!

I was a tad confused about the ash. Cigar ash turns white as your burning. I noticed that the center of my bowl is white but the edges are black.................Still seems like they burnt though? They fell out easily with the ash.

I really think I am getting the hang of this finally and I can't wait to try some better tobaccos.

Appreciate all the encouragement and great tips from everyone!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

huskers said:


> Thanks for the great tips Dave. I have been practicing the fill technique and I think I got it down pretty good. Yesterday, I was able to fill the bowl, light it and keep it going without relighting. I even dumped the ash and was able to keep it going!
> 
> I was a tad confused about the ash. Cigar ash turns white as your burning. I noticed that the center of my bowl is white but the edges are black.................Still seems like they burnt though? They fell out easily with the ash.
> 
> ...


I knew you could do it, Josh. It's all downhill from here. Now, stop sweating the small stuff, load up some more bowls and _RELAX_. PAD and TAD are soon to follow. :clap2: You are describing a perfect bowl burn from start to finish. As you smoke your bowl down, use your tamper and "lightly" scrape the unburned tobacco down into the bowl from the sides. But you got it down, my friend.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

huskers said:


> Thanks for the great tips Dave. I have been practicing the fill technique and I think I got it down pretty good. Yesterday, I was able to fill the bowl, light it and keep it going without relighting. I even dumped the ash and was able to keep it going!
> 
> I was a tad confused about the ash. Cigar ash turns white as your burning. I noticed that the center of my bowl is white but the edges are black.................Still seems like they burnt though? They fell out easily with the ash.
> 
> ...


Not a problem! Again sending me your address and I will post you some samples. You can pm me or email me at the address listed on my profile.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Alright Josh thanks for the addy.
I have picked out the stuff that I am sending you and am giving you a list of what to expect provided post office is open tomorrow.
Samples will include and below are links to the reviews of each at tobacco reviews.com I selected these because you were and are a cigar smoker much like my previous self.
Old Dublin by Peterson English blend burns very well! Ready to smoke no drying necessary 
Peterson - Old Dublin pipe tobacco reviews
Front Morton cellar you getting the remaining bowl or two from my sample with desertlifter because I like it so much I ordered a ton of it so I don't mind sharing what's left. He's too thank for that. No drying necessary ready to smoke.
McClelland - Frog Morton's Cellar pipe tobacco reviews
Full Virginia flake perhaps my fav along with frog Morton cellar! Wet tobacco dry it well and read up on flake tobacco. Ill post a link to smoking flakes at end of this article.
Samuel Gawith - Full Virginia Flake pipe tobacco reviews
St James flake. This is a vaper blend Virginia's and perque very smooth and nice. Again a flake dry well.
Samuel Gawith - St. James Flake pipe tobacco reviews
Squadron leader also a flake won't worry you can rub them out to look and smoke like regular tobacco. Actually more rewarding than just regular tobacco in my opinion. 
Samuel Gawith - Squadron Leader pipe tobacco reviews
Peterson university flake also some left from my sample with desertlifter I am going to by a tin so I don't mind spreading the wealth thanks desertlifter!
Peterson - University Flake pipe tobacco reviews
And I will send some davidoff blue mixture just because I have some and it has perhaps the most amazing room note so if you are smoking in public you want to smoke this.
Takes about ten business days or so to get this to you so be on the look out. Ill upload a pic of package when I have sent it tomorrow! When you get it take a pic and upload it or it didn't happen!
Cheers!
Dave


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is article on different ways to smoke flake. Like I said don't be intimidated you can rub it out and smoke it like any other tobacco. The flakes I am sending you are typically pretty wet when they are in tin so remember to dry well. I dry them over night. Flake Pipe Tobacco Preparation and Smoking | With Pipe and Pen


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

If you have further questions just ask!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Dave!!!

Your the man!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome gesture, Dave! +RG to you!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, for sure Cliff. 

RG+ to you too for all your help!

Everyone on the pipe side has been so nice, helpful and generous to me.

Couldnt ask for a better family.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

p


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok josh you are good to go! Got my lazy butt up this morning and to the post before it closed. Here's a pic for you might take a bit of time should be there before two weeks is out.

View attachment 72316


Pic is probably upside down like every other pic I take and upload from the iPad. Also correction to my stupid self in my earlier post squadron leader is not a flake but you will find that out soon enough man! Hope you find something enjoyable in the mix. I included enough tobacco in most samples that if you find that you don't like it you should be post them on sample tobacco thread and I believe you can request a sample for every one that is requested of you or something like that here is link to the thread. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...15063-puff-tobacco-share-official-thread.html

Good luck and let's us know when it gets there and what you like! Then post that to your wish list!

The evil dr. Strikes again! p


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Ok josh you are good to go! Got my lazy butt up this morning and to the post before it closed. Here's a pic for you might take a bit of time should be there before two weeks is out.
> 
> View attachment 72316
> 
> ...


sweet man, I'll deffantly keep you updated!


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

I bought myself today.
A corn cob pipe do they all come with plastic mouthpieces? meerschaum it was
A jet lighter with what looked and worked like like a pipe attachment except its not removable
A 50G tin of erinmore it smelt great like a sweet apricot smell


I think i more or less nailed it probably need to brush up on the finer points but yeah.I used the method this guy on youtube talked about where he grabbed one pinch tapped it lightly then the next one a bit harder then the last one pushed in very hard i probably was a bit conservative in how much i packed.

Once i got it going it was good! not as much flavour as i expected then again i probably bought a fairly generic brand of baccy but it was smoooooth! and enjoyable i just kicked back contemplated things and enjoyed it throughly i found myself a couple of times treating it like a ciggy heh but ill stop doing that my dumb arse forgot to get some pipe cleaners but meh however that $3 pipe tool was excellent i recommend buying them. 

Oh a noob question how do you tell if its finished i just tipped it out when it started to get to the botttom.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good first go red! Missouri meerschaum is the only kind of corn cob to buy so good choice there! Yes they all come with plastic bits to begin with either black plastic or amber colored (with the exception of the freehand). However many guys on the forum buy a couple of these for their cobs. 'Forever' Stems
For me personally while I would love a forever stem the 50 cent bits that you can buy as replacements for the ones that come on your pipes are an unbeatable deal. I personally love the Danish bit.
Danish Filtered Black Bits - Smoking Pipe Bits - Missouri Meerschaum Company
That being said I probably should pick up a forever stem as much as I love my cobs. As to you're next question how do you know when you are out. Near the end of my bowl a lot of times my pipe will go out which will tell me I might be getting low. So I will lightly tamp dump excess ash and see if there is some unburnt tobacco, however I will almost try and light it a time or two. If it doesn't burn but a few seconds I know that I am out and empty the rest of the pipe. I have never personally smoked erinmore and there seems to be more than one thoe which one did you by? However it seems to have a following on this site several users have mentioned it in previous posts. 
You can find tobacco reviews of most tobaccos you might find in your brick and mortar here TobaccoReviews.com - The largest collection of pipe tobacco reviews on the internet I would find erinmore for you but site is not loading for me.

Are you a cigar smoker because it takes a little while for your palette to adjust to pipe tobacco in general and especially for cigar smokers. Not to say there are not extremely bold pipe tobaccos. Btw make it your first priority to get some pipe cleaners ASAP. Otherwise one of these days you will taste something not so pleasant. If you haven't signed up yet do the newbie pipe sampler trade here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html find what you like and put it on your wish list you never know what will happen on this site. Plus you get trader feedback which you will need if you want to be a part of secret Santa pipes coming up soon. 
hope this helps 
dave.


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

The one i got was erinmore mixture they had that or dr pat in tin form i believe they have several more kinds in pouch form. The lighter is a POS and a expensive one at that so i'm going back tomorrow and buy some pipe cleaners with the money i spent on the lighter. I'am a once in a blue moon cigar smoker so that wasn't what i was basing it on i was under the false impression that all pipe tobacco was strong but this isn't strong at all and quite pleasant and smooth i think i might look for something with a bit more kick tbh however. 

Oh dear i think i have found a new obsession. :frown:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the slope from the reviews on tbr website seems like the mixture is one of the better ones. There are plent of things with more kick for sure. I gave up on lights here in France I just by long matches. Since I am the doctor on the forum I am diagnosing you with pad and tad. I am sorry sir but I think the diseases is for life the only prescription is more money.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Plus you get trader feedback which you will need if you want to be a part of secret Santa pipes coming up soon.
> hope this helps
> dave.


Dave, what is this secret santa you speak of?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is this years link. If you are eligible you can sign up and it's a secret Santa for the pipe members of this forum.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/316467-youd-better-watch-out.html


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, Dave - I know you got two Generals. Are they bent or straight? If they are bent, you can pick up a stock MM Freehand vulcanite bit here for $8 - EXTRA PIPE BITS - Aristocob. My General (as yet unnamed  ) likes his. That is, the stem is a good match for the pipe. Definitely nicer than the plastic ones, and cheaper than Forever Stems...but only comes in bent. Forever Stems are great, too - I own a couple of those as well!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Great to know and thanks for tip. But both sun tzu and Paton are straight. It's weird though in my piping infancy I preferred bent though straights are easier in many ways now I prefer straights....hmmm who knows... However my friend from France that I have got into pipes should be joining the forum very shortly and we are going to be splitting a bag of ten smoke able seconds from mm so maybe ill have another general of net persuasion this time.


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ditched POS lighter just use kitchen matches now and went to where i bought it and swapped it for pipe cleaners and a heaps of BIC lighter that i use for my normal rollies. 

Cleaning time when i get it reminds me when i used to smoke weed this time i'm not smoking the crud that comes out of it. hwell:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey huskers!
How you faring I saw you got some Baccy from Dan da man.... How you liking it find anything you love? Keep us posted as you try em!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> Hey huskers!
> How you faring I saw you got some Baccy from Dan da man.... How you liking it find anything you love? Keep us posted as you try em!


I tried from morton on the bayou and it was OK.

I just got done with a bowl of butternut burley and that was pretty darn good, the best I have had so far!

I'm gonna try a bit of christmas cheer in my other cob before the nights end.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Christmas cheer was not all that flavorful.........

Tomorrow, I'm gonna see how dark twist treats me.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

huskers said:


> Christmas cheer was not all that flavorful.........
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm gonna see how dark twist treats me.


I see we're you pretty heavy on the cigar side? It took me some time for the subtle flavors of pipe tobacco to come out for me. I would come back to Christmas cheer after a few more smokes. I haven't had in the bayou yet but the frogs are lighter lat blends fr all day smoking try the cellar it's stellar.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

By the way if you want a smoke to kick you in the gullet the Irish flake should d just fine. If you want a Virginia with a stronger flavor might I suggest Hal o wind by rattray. I am not sure you have a sample of that though...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> I see we're you pretty heavy on the cigar side? It took me some time for the subtle flavors of pipe tobacco to come out for me. I would come back to Christmas cheer after a few more smokes. I haven't had in the bayou yet but the frogs are lighter lat blends fr all day smoking try the cellar it's stellar.


yea, I love strong and peppery cigars. Will have to try the cellar.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys, been a while. Just wanted to stop back and thank you guys for all the samples and help. Unfortunately, I have come to the decision that pipe smoking just really isn't for me. I have met some really nice people in my venture.

Thanks guys.


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

Well if you aren't using the goodies, maybe you should bomb them back to some of those that helped you get started?

It's your stuff, so it is up to you...just a thought that popped into my head. Better that than dusty and neglected the way I see it.

:dunno:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ChakaRaka said:


> Well if you aren't using the goodies, maybe you should bomb them back to some of those that helped you get started?
> 
> It's your stuff, so it is up to you...just a thought that popped into my head. Better that than dusty and neglected the way I see it.
> 
> :dunno:


All my stuff has a new home and it happens to be with another noob to pipes.:thumb:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

huskers said:


> All my stuff has a new home and it happens to be with another noob to pipes.:thumb:


Awesome gesture, sir! Way to pay it forward!


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

huskers said:


> All my stuff has a new home and it happens to be with another noob to pipes.:thumb:


Nice job! That works too. :thumb:


----------

